# B2 Tourist Visa



## Trip (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi

I wonder if there is anybody on this forum that has been granted a B2 Tourist visa. I am trying to find out if there are any problems to over come whilst wanting to stay for six months at a time. 

I have been told my wife and I can apply for this visa and once granted, stay for six months at a time. I have also been told that you then have to leave the country, after a short break you are able to return. I wonder if somebody knowledgeable on this forum could comment on this for me. I understand having read some of the posts in this forum that the final decision lay with the USCIS officer at the airport and refusal for entry could be given in spite of having this visa. This makes me wonder what grounds for refusal would likely be.


Regards

Tripp.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I know of a case where a US wife and UK husband wanted to split their time between the US and UK - six months in each place. The UK husband already had a B2 visa (or maybe it was a B1, the business version, but with basically the same benefits).

On arrival for their second 6-month stay in the US, he was refused entry because it would give him 12 months out of the last 18 in the US. This was felt to indicate that he was not sticking to the original terms of the visa - or at least was "excessive." They don't really need much more than that to refuse you entry.

A short break may or may not do for "resetting" your time in the US. They tend to look at the pattern - and if all your "visits" are for the maximum 6 months, you'll start to have difficulty getting re-admitted.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Trip (Feb 5, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> I know of a case where a US wife and UK husband wanted to split their time between the US and UK - six months in each place. The UK husband already had a B2 visa (or maybe it was a B1, the business version, but with basically the same benefits).
> 
> On arrival for their second 6-month stay in the US, he was refused entry because it would give him 12 months out of the last 18 in the US. This was felt to indicate that he was not sticking to the original terms of the visa - or at least was "excessive." They don't really need much more than that to refuse you entry.
> 
> ...


Hi Bev

Thanks very much for this, I have suspected something like this would occur, hence my post. I had read a post where somebody was using the Visa waiver back to back and got flagged for an interview. being told there are ways around these things seems too good to be true and often is. 
We would love to be able to get permanent Residence as we have a cousin in the family who lives in Tampa, but being a cousin can't sponsor. 

Oh well, back to the drawing board !!

Regards

Tripp.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Trip said:


> This makes me wonder what grounds for refusal would likely be.


That you're living here and not there.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

When I applied for a B2 I asked how much time I could spend in the Us at a time.... as I'd bought a property in the US and wanted to spend time there...

The IO at the US embassy in London told me "As long as you spend more time in the UK than the US, you should be OK."


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mamasue said:


> The IO at the US embassy in London told me "As long as you spend more time in the UK than the US, you should be OK."


It's undoubtedly a good rule of thumb. But it also has to be applied to the circumstances. A retired person is going to fit this scenario much better than someone of working age.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

True.....I'm retired and it was going to be easy for me to do.


----------

